# Resonix CLD Squares Review!



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm here to review a product that I've had the opportunity of testing in my personal car (2015 Kia Optima Build log here).

I'd like to mention a few disclaimers first:
1) I have been working in the car audio industry for about 1 year. I am currently an installer.
2) I have no brand affiliation with Resonix Sound Solutions. I just know about their products through DIYMA and Facebook.

The majority of my vehicle was already treated with Second Skin's Damplifier Pro (which did its job), but I was in search of an even more effective brand of CLD. I reached out to Nick (SkiZer) about using Resonix CLD tiles on my vehicle. 

Over the summer, I installed two Acoustic Elegance IB15AU subwoofers mounted to my rear deck. Even with a double-layered baffle of 3/4inch birch, the sheer amount of mass and air movement caused some serious resonance issues throughout my car. I noticed that when playing midbass notes (60-100Hz) my interior would ring like a congo drum. I could easily detect the location of my subs (bad thing for up front bass). I tackled the largest, flattest panel in my car: the roof. 

Here was the OEM roof, with some pieces of recycled cotton (which did absolutely nothing in terms of resonance control):










After applying Resonix CLD Squares:










One thing that stood out about Resonix was how rigid the aluminum layer felt as I tapped it with my finger. I hadn't experienced this before in other brands. Also, the butyl layer had no noxious odor. My car smelled exactly the same, even after 16 squares of this stuff. I used a heat gun to tack up the surface of the butyl to ensure maximum adhesion to the sheet metal. Interestingly, it took far longer to heat up the adhesive than the other CLDs I install at work. This could mean Resonix does better in terms of temperature control in the vehicle cabin. There's something different about the composition of the butyl... 

The results were interesting. I played some bass-heavy music, and noticed that the congo drum effect was drastically reduced. What I thought was midbass coming from the subwoofers was actually panel resonance from my roof. The reduction in resonance was so significant that I will need to remeasure the sub response and EQ again for changes in 50Hz and up. I'm happy that I didn't drop my headliner in vain . 

To be honest, I used to believe that selling sound deadening products were partial scams in order to grow the ticket price of an install. They made dubious claims of road noise reduction and rattle prevention (which CLD is not designed to do). I felt guilty selling pounds and pounds of deadener that wouldn't live up to customer expectations. With my recent experience with Resonix, that has changed. If you are looking for the best performing sound deadening product on the market, it is my honest experience that Resonix is just that. I could just as easily promote the brand of CLD that we sell at my shop, but as an enthusiast myself, I only settle for the best. 

Thanks for reading my honest review of Resonix. If you need more information, visit their website at https://resonixsoundsolutions.com/


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you Matt. So the reason ResoNix works as well as it does is for a few reasons. You mentioned the aluminum layer feeling different than other brands of CLD aluminum. Some of you may be aware, but there are many different kinds of aluminum. Just at my local Tractor Supply, they sell 6 different kinds. The type of aluminum matters believe it or not. Its thickness matters as well, but people seem to think that this is the only aspect to consider when it comes to the aluminum layer on a CLD.. It is not, and it’s not even the most important aspect. At 4mil, ResoNix Squares aluminum isn’t even that thick. It’s thicker than most brands, but is only half as thick as what SDS used to offer on their CLD Tiles. But even then, were not done with the aluminum layer.. The thickness ratio of butyl to aluminum also comes into consideration. There is more to this than most could fathom. More than i can even grasp tbh. The other thing is of course the butyl formula. This is the most important aspect. We went with a higher end butyl formula that still made sense cost wise (we could have gone with a formula that was one step up, but price would have nearly double).. But, with what we have I’m still confident that we have the best CLD on the North American market (i only say that because I’m not sure what else is in other parts of the world) and i wasn’t kidding when i said i would not sell a product that wasn’t better than what the best used to be..


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I will also add that these tiles are excellent. I just put some in my truck. Adhesion is great and next to no smell even next to your nose. They feel very fortunate when applied and rolled.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Glad it worked out for you Matt. So the reason ResoNix works as well as it does is for a few reasons. You mentioned the aluminum layer feeling different than other brands of CLD aluminum. Some of you may be aware, but there are many different kinds of aluminum. Just at my local Tractor Supply, they sell 6 different kinds. The type of aluminum matters believe it or not. Its thickness matters as well, but people seem to think that this is the only aspect to consider when it comes to the aluminum layer on a CLD.. It is not, and it’s not even the most important aspect. At 4mil, ResoNix Squares aluminum isn’t even that thick. It’s thicker than most brands, but is only half as thick as what SDS used to offer on their CLD Tiles. But even then, were not done with the aluminum layer.. The thickness ratio of butyl to aluminum also comes into consideration. There is more to this than most could fathom. More than i can even grasp tbh. The other thing is of course the butyl formula. This is the most important aspect. We went with a higher end butyl formula that still made sense cost wise (we could have gone with a formula that was one step up, but price would have nearly double).. But, with what we have I’m still confident that we have the best CLD on the North American market (i only say that because I’m not sure what else is in other parts of the world) and i wasn’t kidding when i said i would not sell a product that wasn’t better than what the best used to be..


Nick, mentioned that Resonix has a special formula for the Butyl. How does the formula hold up to the extreme heats? I live in Florida and my truck sits out the sun all day. It can get in the 100° easily, so you can imagine the body of the vehicle like the doors or roof. So with that much heat beating on it for long periods, would that cause the Butyl to start to breakdown or your formula more resistant to heat?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Black Rain said:


> Nick, mentioned that Resonix has a special formula for the Butyl. How does the formula hold up to the extreme heats? I live in Florida and my truck sits out the sun all day. It can get in the 100° easily, so you can imagine the body of the vehicle like the doors or roof. So with that much heat beating on it for long periods, would that cause the Butyl to start to breakdown or your formula more resistant to heat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


It's not special, or proprietary to be perfectly honest. It's just a good formula that costs a bit more than what most companies use and does a much better job at resonance control. As far as heat, I'm not sure if you have seen my heat testing on it but it hung in there with SDS. Jdunk on here also uses it on the heat shield of the exhaust on his side by side.. which is in Arizona lol.. itll withstand any temperature planet earth can throw at it

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratsalad (May 5, 2018)

SkizeR, 

I will try to post a proper (newbie) review if I ever manage to find time, but for now I want to say that the Resonix CCF is awesome! I purchased a bunch of the 5mm sticky-backed to combine with MLV that I had already ordered from SDS a while back to deaden the inner door skins on my Civic and I found the CCF to be the softest, most luxurious stuff I've worked with! 

There seems to be almost no vibration in the door card from the GB60s now so I think it worked.

I also purchased the CLD squares and I think they are competitive with SDS; I haven't yet had a chance to use them but will be soon. Thank you for your research in making these products available.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

You know... If people just Saw how good the website lays stuff out for people on how to use their stuff, more people would get into it. 

I am the Cheapest dude out there. I have even used Peel and seal in parts. But I have to do my roof soon on 2 cars. You sold me on on stuff. Not Marketing hype. Real solid Truth about your Product and showing solid example on the site on how to use the stuff and how your did the install. 

The explanations are wonderful! 





Reference Information & Guide – ResoNix Sound Solutions







resonixsoundsolutions.com





Also your Twitter link does not work on your page. And you have Zero stuff on your Instagram.  


You really should be sharing these images so you can help us cheap skates understand sometimes the best is just the best and there is a reason for it. 


I'm not kidding about how nice the walk through is on how to use their products to get the maximum out of it. And the proper way to use it as well. 

Check this out: 

Before and after pictures detailing the areas of the install of the items to really make your door cards silent! 



















This tip alone is worth giving some of their "Rope" a try: 









Again take a look at the guide about peels and steal and see some of the bad parts about using cheap stuff. 

My take is? If you really have a car or truck you want to keep for the long run, and you want something that is made to perform and no BS? ResoNix is a great choice. I tend to also like Companies that have real engineers as people at the helm. 

I see a bright future. Now Shill your stuff more. This is the first time I ever heard about ResoNix. Glad I found this on the forums. 


A short side note: 

From a GUY who is the KING of Cheap and Mickey mousing it? If you are ready to just do it once and never mess with it again? Buy the right stuff, and do it right the first time. For any Newbie out there? You can make cheap speakers sound good. But you can't make a cheap install sound amazing. 

Just like in Home audio, your ROOM is much more important than most people think. 
Your Car is no Exception. Do it right, and enjoy the benefits for years to come no matter what speakers you install, doing this is the real ticket to great sound. 

I know its a lot more work. And it can be daunting. But nothing will give you as much return on your investment as sound deadening. That is my opinion. Its the difference between that solid Vault like ride quality you use to get with some Older Mercs. 

It really does change your whole driving experience.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you. I try my best when it comes to not bullshitting people and just giving them the truth up front. That is what ResoNix is founded on. Combatting other brands BS claims while also smacking them around in the performance department 

And yes, we dont have a twitter and havent posted anything on instagram. I realized that its mostly a waste of time trying to grow those platforms at the moment as my current demographic doesnt really use those platforms. I'm just too busy at the moment to try to grow it further. I know i need to, but its just not in the cards right now. I need to grow Apicella Auto Sound before i grow ResoNix.


----------

